# How can Sinn produce such pathetic clasps?



## jonobailey

Recently purchase a U50 tegimented on bracelet. The watch itself is great, build quality feels good and the features offered for such a slim case is exactly what I was looking for.

The bracelet itself appears to be great and I especially like the hex screwed links..... but for a brand like Sinn, who pride themselves on technological achievements and precision etc.... how can they produce such a pathetic clasp? The clasp itself is rattles and has a stamped tinny feeling and as for the divers extension it constantly comes undone - you go to put on the watch close the clasp, but wait the watch is still loose.... because the divers extension has come undone when I am putting on the watch.

I think a product is only as good as its weakest point and how Sinn (and Damasko for that matter) think their clasps are up to standard really confuses me.

I note that some of the deployment clasps for the rubber bracelets look very good. Are there any clasp upgrades that can purchased for the standard H link bracelet?


----------



## Dan Pierce

While a milled clasp would feel more substantial, the current clasp is bulletproof and has been time tested for decades. You'll never break it and doubt it would ever fail. At least no more than a milled clasp. 
dP


----------



## GreatScott

They get their clasp making skills from Breitling!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Dan Pierce said:


> While a milled clasp would feel more substantial, the current clasp is bulletproof and has been time tested for decades. You'll never break it and doubt it would ever fail. At least no more than a milled clasp.
> dP


I do share the sentiment, though to play devil's advocate and as we're on the same page that a milled clasp would be nothing but a subjective progress at the very least, since Sinn have "upgraded" their pricing many a times in the decades past perhaps it's a bit unbecoming to leave the clasp high and dry.


----------



## Dan Pierce

kritameth said:


> I do share the sentiment, though to play devil's advocate and as we're on the same page that a milled clasp would be nothing but a subjective progress at the very least, since Sinn have "upgraded" their pricing many a times in the decades past perhaps it's a bit unbecoming to leave the clasp high and dry.


Agreed.
dP


----------



## DadLife

I emailed Sinn's US distributor asking this question (can a rubber strap clasp be fitted to a bracelet) and a few others a few days ago, and got several evasive non-answer emails in return. They REALLY do not want to talk about it. Official party line is along the lines of "If it's not advertised for that watch, it's not recommended for that watch, and we're not going to talk about it with you."

I agree with you; having had a U1, UX, U50, and 103TiIFR, the Sinn clasps are functional but not great, to the degree that I rarely use the bracelets anymore. The 103TiIFR in particular had some sharp edges on the clasp that irritated my wrist badly.


----------



## farmerboy

Just to jump in and say...If the clasp quality was reflected in the cost, it would be a better clasp.
But, the comfort, security and wearibility of that thick, strong silicon strap and trusty clasp is pretty good.
A big, heavy U212 rests extremely comfortable, stable and mostly stationary on the wrist with that combo.


----------



## nursemanit

My u2 is about 10 years old back then it was acceptable, even Rolex had some stamped clasps. I thought Sinn would have upped their clasp game by now. It seems that you now pay double for the same or less depending on how you feel about Selita.


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

Just wanted to echo the Op’s thoughts - I bought the same watch and disappointed with the clasp. everything else is spot on with the watch, but it just comes undone way too easily.

Rattling I can live with, worrying that it’s gonna come off I cannot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

The clasp on the rubber is amazing, better than my Pelagos. But on the bracelet is quite ugly and cheap looking. 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Ali_the_Bull said:


> Just wanted to echo the Op's thoughts - I bought the same watch and disappointed with the clasp. everything else is spot on with the watch, but it just comes undone way too easily.
> 
> Rattling I can live with, worrying that it's gonna come off I cannot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you have nothing to worry about.
dP


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

+1

I also purchased a U50 on bracelet. Took it on a rubber strap to receive it quicker. Super impressed with the strap and the clasp on it, very solid and confidence inspiring.

Received the bracelet a few months later. Great bracelet, lousy stamped clasp. Of course it’s time tested, reliable, and functional. But if you’re paying over 2.5K for a watch, you want to be impressed with all of it.

If anyone is interested in writing a group letter to Sinn/WB about this, I’ll be glad to help. Maybe with enough voices we could convince them to offer a milled version for purchase.


----------



## duc

DadLife said:


> I emailed Sinn's US distributor asking this question (can a rubber strap clasp be fitted to a bracelet) and a few others a few days ago, and got several evasive non-answer emails in return. They REALLY do not want to talk about it. Official party line is along the lines of "If it's not advertised for that watch, it's not recommended for that watch, and we're not going to talk about it with you."
> 
> I agree with you; having had a U1, UX, U50, and 103TiIFR, the Sinn clasps are functional but not great, to the degree that I rarely use the bracelets anymore. The 103TiIFR in particular had some sharp edges on the clasp that irritated my wrist badly.


I'll have a look. I have both for an EZM1.1.


----------



## Jericho.dedios

Oh wow I was supposed to get one


----------



## Nitsab

I don’t have an issue with the clasp. There would be no technical advantage to change to a milled process. It would look nicer, but would be a less efficient and likely less robust design. Actually this trade off would be in conflict with how I think of German design.

I don’t have a U50, but the divers extension on my h-link could never come undone. Am I missing something, or could something be wrong?

HOWEVER Could the divers extension be changed to a basic on the fly adjustment - yes! I mean who actually dives with the bracket on these watches??


----------



## duc

If you look at these photos, you'll see the rubber clasp may not be fitted to the bracelet link on one end without destroying the end connection on the bracelet connection. Even if you managed to take apart that end, the result would be the center link would have to mate with the rubber clasp connection point (which requires a full width link as opposed to the center link width). This type of swap is a no-go.

Both connections on the clasp (on the rubber strap) are like this:









One connection on the bracelet is like this, and it is not intended to come apart:









If you're thinking about swapping just the metal clasp, leaving the pivoting pieces attached to the metal bracelet, see the following:

In this picture it looks like the right hand side might work as the connection is made with a spring bar and the widths seem similar. However, the left side connection is quite different. The pivoting connection in the clasp on the rubber strap has the connection screwed in place. The metal bracelet uses a spring bar. So this mod is also a no-go.


















Now that I've fondled both of these for an hour, I can say, I don't think the metal clasp is that bad. It might not be on par with a Rolex clasp, and I don't think its as nice as the one on the rubber straps but I think it is fine.

Lastly, I fiddled around with "mating" (overlaying) the metal clasp of the rubber assembly to the metal bracelet, where it would be if it were used instead of the one used on the metal bracelet. It actually looks pretty good, begging the question why don't they use it instead of the one they do. They could add a couple of adjustment holes and incorporate a half link, and be off to the races. It would save them from having to design something altogether new, and improve the bracelet.


----------



## SMSMSM

The bracelet itself appears to be great and I especially like the hex screwed links..... but for a brand like Sinn, who pride themselves on technological achievements and precision etc.... how can they produce such a pathetic clasp? The clasp itself is rattles and has a stamped tinny feeling and as for the divers extension it constantly comes undone - you go to put on the watch close the clasp, but wait the watch is still loose.... because the divers extension has come undone when I am putting on the watch.

I think a product is only as good as its weakest point and how Sinn (and Damasko for that matter) think their clasps are up to standard


jonobailey said:


> Recently purchase a U50 tegimented on bracelet. The watch itself is great, build quality feels good and the features offered for such a slim case is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> The bracelet itself appears to be great and I especially like the hex screwed links..... but for a brand like Sinn, who pride themselves on technological achievements and precision etc.... how can they produce such a pathetic clasp? The clasp itself is rattles and has a stamped tinny feeling and as for the divers extension it constantly comes undone - you go to put on the watch close the clasp, but wait the watch is still loose.... because the divers extension has come undone when I am putting on the watch.
> 
> I think a product is only as good as its weakest point and how Sinn (and Damasko for that matter) think their clasps are up to standard really confuses me.
> 
> I note that some of the deployment clasps for the rubber bracelets look very good. Are there any clasp upgrades that can purchased for the standard H link bracelet?


I ordered my U50 S on rubber with the butterfly deployant for this very reason. I want an on the fly microadjust clasp when I buy the bracelet. I figure if I wait a season or two it might just happen and then I will order the bracelet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tzoid

I agree and I'm a bracelet guy so I have a hard time finding alternatives for my U1 & U2. I wish they would improve on the Clasp.

What Rubber straps are popular for the U Series ?


----------



## ironcastle

DadLife said:


> I emailed Sinn's US distributor asking this question (can a rubber strap clasp be fitted to a bracelet) and a few others a few days ago, and got several evasive non-answer emails in return. They REALLY do not want to talk about it. Official party line is along the lines of "If it's not advertised for that watch, it's not recommended for that watch, and we're not going to talk about it with you."
> 
> I agree with you; having had a U1, UX, U50, and 103TiIFR, the Sinn clasps are functional but not great, to the degree that I rarely use the bracelets anymore. The 103TiIFR in particular had some sharp edges on the clasp that irritated my wrist badly.


This is a result from a fellow Sinn enthusiast in Sweden. Adaption was made by a professional watch maker.
I am not deep in the details but as far as I remember, the divers extension was removed and instead there was extra micro holes added.
As you can see, there were no permanent damages done, except from the extra micro holes. Also, there is a gap in the front part of the clasp as the middle piece of the bracelet link is left in the permanent link belonging to the original clasp.
The watch maker didn't produce the best result, but it was acceptable.


----------



## jaychung

I have three Sinns all on bracelet. Never have any problems with them and I like how they are light and comfortable and sort of fit into the quirky, toolish style of the watches. Some of their more dressy pieces do have better butterfly clasps I believe.


----------



## ajw45

ironcastle said:


> This is a result from a fellow Sinn enthusiast in Sweden. Adaption was made by a professional watch maker.
> I am not deep in the details but as far as I remember, the divers extension was removed and instead there was extra micro holes added.
> As you can see, there were no permanent damages done, except from the extra micro holes. Also, there is a gap in the front part of the clasp as the middle piece of the bracelet link is left in the permanent link belonging to the original clasp.
> The watch maker didn't produce the best result, but it was acceptable.
> View attachment 15711907
> View attachment 15711908
> View attachment 15711909


This is awesome! I was looking at this too. The strap deployant is a beast and the bracelet buckle is super flimsy, doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ironcastle

ajw45 said:


> This is awesome! I was looking at this too. The strap deployant is a beast and the bracelet buckle is super flimsy, doesn't make any sense.


Yes they are very different and I do agree that the bracelet clasp doesn't feel very premium. 
But on the other hand, as long as it is doing its thing, I mean it shall by no means open uintensionally, it does work. 
Looking at this particular mod, the clasp is a beast at least in size, and it won't offer any adjustment possibilities w/o tools. 
But having Sinn producing such a clasp with on the fly adjustment, that would be something.


----------



## O .

I agree with the OP that the Sinn bracelet clasp is a letdown, especially when compared to the rest of the bracelet, which is so robust. If Sinn ever gets around to making the U50 in the U1 SE colorway, I'll take mine on silicone with deployant, for sure.


----------



## Radharc

Nitsab said:


> I don't have an issue with the clasp. There would be no technical advantage to change to a milled process. It would look nicer, but would be a less efficient and likely less robust design. ...
> I don't have a U50, but the divers extension on my h-link could never come undone. Am I missing something, or could something be wrong?


I don't own a U series, but I have an 856 on the H-link bracelet which I believe is the same bracelet/clasp as the U series. Note that it is the older version with the slotted screws as opposed to the hex screws.

Having said that, I have had the watch 15 years, have worn it a lot, and in some reasonably hard-use scenarios (hiking, cycling, light climbing, etc.). The clasp is still as tight today as the day I bought it, and has never come even remotely close to failing. I trust it completely and have no issues with it.

I also agree that the idea of the divers' extension just coming undone seems impossible.


----------



## jonobailey

Radharc said:


> I don't own a U series, but I have an 856 on the H-link bracelet which I believe is the same bracelet/clasp as the U series. Note that it is the older version with the slotted screws as opposed to the hex screws.
> 
> Having said that, I have had the watch 15 years, have worn it a lot, and in some reasonably hard-use scenarios (hiking, cycling, light climbing, etc.). The clasp is still as tight today as the day I bought it, and has never come even remotely close to failing. I trust it completely and have no issues with it.
> 
> I also agree that the idea of the divers' extension just coming undone seems impossible.


As I can open the bracelet, including the divers extension with minimal force using only my little finger i beg to differ


----------



## DadLife

jonobailey said:


> As I can open the bracelet, including the divers extension with minimal force using only my little finger i beg to differ


Having had a U1, a UX, a U50, and a 103 all with the same clasp design, I think I can confidently say that there's something wrong with yours. None of mine opened unexpectedly.

Edited to add - I was wrong, and managed to recreate the issue. Explained in post #28 below.


----------



## Bradjhomes

My U1 divers extension seems pretty solid. No way that's going to open unexpectedly or with just my little finger.


----------



## DadLife

jonobailey said:


> As I can open the bracelet, including the divers extension with minimal force using only my little finger i beg to differ


Ok; I sat down with my U50 to try and figure this out.

I managed to recreate it by very intentionally hooking my fingernail in the end of the clasp (makes me wish I hadn't clipped them yesterday!) and prying away from the wrist, thereby unlatching the extension, then using the tip of my pinky finger to push the latch open to the point that it unlatches the main clasp. I then tried to do the same technique on my other watches with diver's extensions. PelagosLHD, no. Sinn rubber (different kind of clasp), no. Omega ratcheting, no. Sinn 103 (same type of clasp), yes.

You're absolutely right that this (intentionally opening the diver's extension with your finger while wearing the watch) is possible.

I don't think that transfers to a reasonable fear that something in your life will recreate that and make your watch fall off, unless you're routinely doing things that slip small pry tools into your watchband.

In the event that I've misunderstood, and you're actually doing it differently, then please let us know.


----------



## Dave A

Sinn U series belongs on the silicone strap for me.
I do have a U1 with a bracelet ... it's okay, but not great!
I would happily upgrade to a better clasp with ratcheted micro adjustment, but it still wouldn't wear as well as the silicone with big clasp.


----------



## EekTheCat

So does this mean get both ss and silicone then swap clasps, ditching the one from the ss and utilizing the one from the silicone? I'm considering adding a U1 to my collection and this seems like something I would end up having to address


----------



## djpharoah

EekTheCat said:


> So does this mean get both ss and silicone then swap clasps, ditching the one from the ss and utilizing the one from the silicone? I'm considering adding a U1 to my collection and this seems like something I would end up having to address


That won't work as the silicone is 22mm non tapering at the clasp where as the bracelet is 20mm at the clasp. It'll work but you'll have to put in some spacers or something to keep it from moving.


----------



## egwatchfan

Yeah I'm definitely not a fan of the clasps either... Would prefer something nicely milled. The current clasps just feel and look a bit cheap in my opinion...


----------



## Sublimekickscan

djpharoah said:


> That won't work as the silicone is 22mm non tapering at the clasp where as the bracelet is 20mm at the clasp. It'll work but you'll have to put in some spacers or something to keep it from moving.


Does anyone know if this would work with a 20mm rubber clasp and a 22mm bracelet?

If there is a difference in the thickness of the 20mm silicone band vs 22mm band, I bet that the 20mm clasp wouldn't fit over the height of the 22mm bracelet's links.

Someone should compare resins, or better yet, measure the dimensions of a 20mm clasp's 'mouth'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

I've never thought to complain about the clasp on my 556i. While my Tudor clasp fit in the detent is cleaner, and it snaps into place more sharply... the Sinn clasp is still positive, secure, doesn't come loose unintentionally, and it's easy to open and shut. Being stamped it's easier to polish up if/when I choose to, even though I wear my Sinn for nearly everything and don't fuss over wear and tear on it anymore.


----------



## ironcastle

jonobailey said:


> As I can open the bracelet, including the divers extension with minimal force using only my little finger i beg to differ


You can easily increase the force that locks the clasp in place. Just loosen the cap of the clasp from the "legs" and widen the gap between the "legs" CAREFULLY. It's easy to widen, harder to narrow if going too far. So be very gentle when increasing the gap. Never the less you can easily make it lock rock solid into place.


----------



## Alex SBD

Sublimekickscan said:


> Does anyone know if this would work with a 20mm rubber clasp and a 22mm bracelet?
> 
> If there is a difference in the thickness of the 20mm silicone band vs 22mm band, I bet that the 20mm clasp wouldn't fit over the height of the 22mm bracelet's links.
> 
> Someone should compare resins, or better yet, measure the dimensions of a 20mm clasp's 'mouth'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it works perfectly! Pics below are ezm 1.1 (22mm lug, 20mm clasp). The clasp is the newer, separate 20mm tegimented model that comes with a silicone strap. I removed the diver's extension and the fine adjustment attachment (only works with the silicone) and had a machinist drill some holes. Looks great. Works great. Super solid. Huge improvement on the old clasp.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Alex SBD said:


> it works perfectly! Pics below are ezm 1.1 (22mm lug, 20mm clasp). The clasp is the newer, separate 20mm tegimented model that comes with a silicone strap. I removed the diver's extension and the fine adjustment attachment (only works with the silicone) and had a machinist drill some holes. Looks great. Works great. Super solid. Huge improvement on the old clasp.
> View attachment 15922618
> View attachment 15922620


Thanks for the response! It's super interesting to see the newer adjustable rubber clasp, any reason why you went with that over the older one?

I actually did the same mod, though I used the older style tegimented 20mm rubber clasp.

Originally, I tried to solve several problems (which I made up, of course)- I wanted the solid feel of that clasp, I wanted a smaller dive extension because I would regularly wear the watch on my sleeve, and I always felt the look of the lugs and bracelet of my 1.1 was too soft compared to the sharp geometry of the EZM case.

I got very lucky and didn't need the fine adjustment- it was the perfect size. But, I've since sold that clasp and moved back to the standard one! Funny how round about my watch journey often is&#8230; I don't even recall what made me want do the swap back, but this is the final iteration for me  I can now appreciate the lighter weight, the soft design that fits the bracelet and lugs, and once cold weather comes around again I'll throw it on the rubber so I can use the dive extension, I don't need it till then.


----------



## Alex SBD

Sublimekickscan said:


> Thanks for the response! It's super interesting to see the newer adjustable rubber clasp, any reason why you went with that over the older one?
> 
> I actually did the same mod, though I used the older style tegimented 20mm rubber clasp.
> 
> Originally, I tried to solve several problems (which I made up, of course)- I wanted the solid feel of that clasp, I wanted a smaller dive extension because I would regularly wear the watch on my sleeve, and I always felt the look of the lugs and bracelet of my 1.1 was too soft compared to the sharp geometry of the EZM case.
> 
> I got very lucky and didn't need the fine adjustment- it was the perfect size. But, I've since sold that clasp and moved back to the standard one! Funny how round about my watch journey often is&#8230; I don't even recall what made me want do the swap back, but this is the final iteration for me  I can now appreciate the lighter weight, the soft design that fits the bracelet and lugs, and once cold weather comes around again I'll throw it on the rubber so I can use the dive extension, I don't need it till then.


Hi,
I used the newer one because that's what they sent me.  I had asked for the older one because the modification (drill holes) would have been easier but they sent the new one. (I have since been told they cannot get a tegimented version of the 20mm older one.) The new one has a groove where the fine adjustment mechanism slides, and so any drill holes have to be placed exactly in the center of that groove, a job which proved quite difficult. It worked out well and i love it and am now something of a clasp snob.


----------



## Mauric

I like the clasp in the H link bracelate, but definitely, it should be improved. 

What it's unacceptable is the butterfly clasp for the silicon strap. It looks pretty damm good, but it's the most uncomfortable strap that I have ever used. 

Don't buy it.

It's very sharp and unusable.


----------



## timetraveler73

I found at least four different Sinn models on the WatchBuys website that reference Sinn creating watches due to customer requests. The U50 is a good example, they designed the entire watch due to customer demand for a smaller U-1. So maybe they would listen to customer demand if enough people requested an upgraded clasp with micro-adjustment. There's basically only two sizes and a few different finish options that would fit all Sinn bracelets, I don't know why they don't do it, they would sell a ton of them.


----------



## Jeffrey Lim

Every time I pry open my sinn H link bracelet clasp, I feel like I'm damaging it. Feels so..... poorly designed. Even my seiko 5 clasp feels better with a deployment button. The H link bracelet itself though.... is truly wonderful and more than makes up for the poor clasp


----------



## tommy_boy

Interesting idea, having the clasp on my rubber strap attached to my bracelet (EZM 5). 

I have no issue with the bracelet's clasp, however. The bracelet fits perfectly and I've never been concerned as to whether its clasp is not suitable.

I recall seeing a post by Mike Stuffler who said that Sinn does not make their bracelets. I may very well be misremembering.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

I recently bought my first Sinn from WatchBuys, the 857 UTC VFR, on the H-Link bracelet. I love the bracelet and the clasp seems rock solid, but the clasp does feel like it has sharp edges that chafe my wrist throughout the day. I don't notice it much on the weekends, but during the week at work, especially when typing, it's really annoying. I bought the leather strap with the orange stitching, which looks amazing on the watch, but I really love the look and feel of a good bracelet, especially in the summer when it's over 110 degrees in Las Vegas.


----------



## ThePeave

Totally agree, the quality of the H-link bracelet itself is great but the clasp is such a let down. I don’t have any worry about it functionally, but it definitely stands out as cheap against the rest of the bracelet.


----------



## KoolKat

jonobailey said:


> Recently purchase a U50 tegimented on bracelet. The watch itself is great, build quality feels good and the features offered for such a slim case is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> The bracelet itself appears to be great and I especially like the hex screwed links..... but for a brand like Sinn, who pride themselves on technological achievements and precision etc.... how can they produce such a pathetic clasp? The clasp itself is rattles and has a stamped tinny feeling and as for the divers extension it constantly comes undone - you go to put on the watch close the clasp, but wait the watch is still loose.... because the divers extension has come undone when I am putting on the watch.
> 
> I think a product is only as good as its weakest point and how Sinn (and Damasko for that matter) think their clasps are up to standard really confuses me.
> 
> I note that some of the deployment clasps for the rubber bracelets look very good. Are there any clasp upgrades that can purchased for the standard H link bracelet?


I have to agree. Everthing about my 105 UTC is great, except the clasp. I wish Sinn could add at least one more adjustment hole (to four) and space them closer together. I swapped out the Sinn buckle and replaced it with a 6 hole buckle and it fits so much better. Sure there is a tiny gap between the end H-link & new clasp but I can live with that. And I don't need that divers extension as the only diving I do is at my desk.


----------



## Mauric

KoolKat said:


> I have to agree. Everthing about my 105 UTC is great, except the clasp. I wish Sinn could add at least one more adjustment hole (to four) and space them closer together. I swapped out the Sinn buckle and replaced it with a 6 hole buckle and it fits so much better. Sure there is a tiny gap between the end H-link & new clasp but I can live with that. And I don't need that divers extension as the only diving I do is at my desk.
> 
> View attachment 15964707


I have a ver similar clasp from one Strapcode bracelet and at least for my case, no way that's better than the Sinn clasp.

I remember that when I first got it, I made some adjustments on it. And fue me is now perfect. For sure it's something that should've done by Sinn factory and not by me. But fine tuning of the clasp may be a better option than aftermarket clasps.


----------



## GreatScott

Have you all seen the clasp on the Halios, for $700 you get a milled clasp with push button quick adjustment, plus the watch!

Watch out Sinn (and Breitling).

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire

I totally agree, the clasp doesn't exactly portray the best quality especially when paired with the rest of the bracelet's quality and craftsmanship. My 3F's H-link bracelet doesn't snap together with the most reassuring of closures. Admittedly, I picked it up used, it's 3 years old and had 2 previous owners.

But still a milled out clasp would be greatly appreciated. A friction fit clasp is fine if done properly, just look at Damasko's for example. Ceramic ball bearings for the detent, and not simply part of the steel clasp, over time it'll wear down against itself. And lose that damn divers extension! It makes the clasp rattly, and without it I could have 1 more micro-adj. Which would be nice considering there's no half links.


----------



## Robertus

Today's standard is a single folding clasp with double pushers and quick-micro-adjust feature. (Today available even at Fortis...: https://cdn.fortis-swiss.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/slide-clasp.jpg I don't think I'll buy another Sinn until this is problem solved, while I love my 103 St plexy on the latest fine-link bracelet with a butterfly clasp. A tad nicer than the H-link bracelet clasp but far from the standard of today. Just my 2 cents of course.


----------



## Robertus

I wonder if the newest Fortis clasp could be nicely adopted somehow? Double pusher, quick-micro-adjust...


https://cdn.fortis-swiss.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/slide-clasp.jpg





KoolKat said:


> I have to agree. Everthing about my 105 UTC is great, except the clasp. I wish Sinn could add at least one more adjustment hole (to four) and space them closer together. I swapped out the Sinn buckle and replaced it with a 6 hole buckle and it fits so much better. Sure there is a tiny gap between the end H-link & new clasp but I can live with that. And I don't need that divers extension as the only diving I do is at my desk.
> 
> View attachment 15964707


----------



## Docrwm

You know, I've had my tegimented H bracelet on my 757 for over 10 years now and a) it still looks new and b) I've never had a single problem with it despite it being worn more in that time than all my other watches combined. New is always attractive, but the Sinn is about function first and foremost. These bracelets work, they keep working, and they have fewer parts to break. For a tool watch, which is what Sinn is about IMHO, that's what matters.


----------



## neatokino

Docrwm, I mostly agree…. however, just last night I changed from a strap back to the bracelet on my 556i, and though it is comfortable, great looking on the watch and wears its scratches well after 10+ years of use, the diver’s extension has become loose, making the bracelet a pain to put on. 

Maybe there’s a way to tighten it? 

This particular watch, btw, looks terrific on many different straps, but IMO it wears best on the bracelet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

neatokino said:


> Docrwm, I mostly agree&#8230;. however, just last night I changed from a strap back to the bracelet on my 556i, and though it is comfortable, great looking on the watch and wears its scratches well after 10+ years of use, the diver's extension has become loose, making the bracelet a pain to put on.
> 
> Maybe there's a way to tighten it?
> 
> This particular watch, btw, looks terrific on many different straps, but IMO it wears best on the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hear you, but many bracelets get loose after that long. Mine, fortunately, has not. I haven't had the need to tighten mine but perhaps someone else here can share their experiences and what has worked?


----------



## douglasf13

I don’t mind the stamped clasp, but I’d swap it if Sinn came out with a quick micro-adjust clasp.


----------



## swdivad

Sublimekickscan said:


> Thanks for the response! It's super interesting to see the newer adjustable rubber clasp, any reason why you went with that over the older one?
> 
> I actually did the same mod, though I used the older style tegimented 20mm rubber clasp.
> 
> Originally, I tried to solve several problems (which I made up, of course)- I wanted the solid feel of that clasp, I wanted a smaller dive extension because I would regularly wear the watch on my sleeve, and I always felt the look of the lugs and bracelet of my 1.1 was too soft compared to the sharp geometry of the EZM case.
> 
> I got very lucky and didn't need the fine adjustment- it was the perfect size. But, I've since sold that clasp and moved back to the standard one! Funny how round about my watch journey often is&#8230; I don't even recall what made me want do the swap back, but this is the final iteration for me  I can now appreciate the lighter weight, the soft design that fits the bracelet and lugs, and once cold weather comes around again I'll throw it on the rubber so I can use the dive extension, I don't need it till then.


Last year, Sinn came out with the 'micro' adjustable clasp. I received this on my T1B back then as well as my (second) U50 last week. You do need to take the watch off to make the adjustment and the increments are according to the ridges in the rubber strap... It's not as nice as Rolex or the Breitling clasp you show in the video, but it's a step up!


----------



## Sublimekickscan

swdivad said:


> Last year, Sinn came out with the 'micro' adjustable clasp. I received this on my T1B back then as well as my (second) U50 last week. You do need to take the watch off to make the adjustment and the increments are according to the ridges in the rubber strap... It's not as nice as Rolex or the Breitling clasp you show in the video, but it's a step up!


These are the best pictures I've seen of this clasp, thanks! I can finally tell how it stays together 

I have actually converted from the bracelet + rubber clasp combo back to to the OG bracelet clasp. I was able to get a perfect fit with each, but just found the size, weight, and shape of the OG more comfortable.

Also, I mostly used the dive extension to fit over a sleeve and with this hot ass summer I'm not wearing too many long sleeves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

My struggle with my new U1T is that after removing 1 link the bracelet is a tad too loose even wit the clasp in the innermost hole. Opposite after removing 2 links. Wish there were a half link in the bracelet. Of course a more adjustable clasp would be so helpful. I truly love this watch though.


----------



## Kirkawall

swdivad said:


> Last year, Sinn came out with the 'micro' adjustable clasp. I received this on my T1B back then as well as my (second) U50 last week. You do need to take the watch off to make the adjustment and the increments are according to the ridges in the rubber strap... It's not as nice as Rolex or the Breitling clasp you show in the video, but it's a step up!
> View attachment 15997603
> 
> View attachment 15997604
> 
> 
> View attachment 15997610
> 
> View attachment 15997612
> 
> View attachment 15997613
> 
> View attachment 15997614
> 
> 
> View attachment 15997616


That is a step up for sure. For whatever reason my 2021 U50 on silicone shipped with the old non-adjustable clasp, which is a PITA to use. Although secure, because it lacks any form of micro adjustment. I may look into getting one of these newer ones at some point.


----------



## Jiman

I'll caveat what I'm about to say by first letting you know I'm not sure how I did the conversion, but I know I did it after reading some threads on WUS. If I misread some of the previous posts, I apologize and feel free to disregard the rest of my post.

So what the hell am I talking about....I'm talking about swapping out the larger clasp that comes on the silicone strap to replace the smaller bracelet clasp, without drilling or any permanent modification.

I don't know that it matters, but the bracelet/strap was for a U1000S. The larger clasp has its divers extension included but because of the taper from lug to clasp (22mm/20mm) I used some spacers (White in the pics) to take up the slack. I don't remember what they're made of but they've lasted for more than 10+yrs.

Maybe one of you guys, smarter than me, can figure it out but I'm pretty sure it was as simple as using the 22mm spring bars and adding spacers. I'm confused why this mod is so difficult because I don't remember it being hard at all. In fact most of the Sinners back then were suggesting it as a common way to improve the bracelet. Here are a bunch of pics. Hope it helps...


----------



## cwik

(puts on flame suit)

After a month straight of wearing a U50 on the bracelet, I really like the clasp. The main arms are solid and snap shut securely. If It gets loose over time, I imagine you can bend the tines to get it tight again. Yes, the outer cover is stamped, as is the secondary fold-over bit, but even that audibly clicks and stays shut all day.

Depending on what clasp people are talking about, it's nothing like a Seiko clasp. The one on my sumo and monster are entirely stamped, including the folding arms.

After a month, I got the Sinn silicone rubber strap with the adjustable clasp. That clasp is milled, it's beefy, and it's over-engineered in a good way. I do like it, however, I have more confidence in the bracelet staying shut than I do the milled clasp. It's just simpler, less likely to fail, and it's smaller too.


----------



## cremebrulee

Agree with everyone’s assessment on the poor clasp. I went so far as to sell my H link bracelet because it just didn’t match the watch for me. I am thinking of the fine link bracelet since it had a nicer butterfly clasp. It’s cool to see many people have modded to use the better Sinn clasps. It’s definitely a bit frustrating. If they would improve the clasp no more complaints would be heard. Still love my Sinn watch though and intend to buy more in the future


----------



## Jiman

I'm waiting for my EZM10 bracelet to come in and I'm considering doing the clasp swap again but I saw something I hadn't noticed before. There are two different styles of larger clasp for the rubber straps.

The first is the kind I used to replace the standard bracelet clasp on my U1000:









The second is the newer adjustable style:










Am I correct in assuming that only the older style clasp (clasp #1) will fit the bracelet? I kinda like the newer one because it's smaller but&#8230;..

Thoughts?


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Jiman said:


> I'm waiting for my EZM10 bracelet to come in and I'm considering doing the clasp swap again but I saw something I hadn't noticed before. There are two different styles of larger clasp for the rubber straps.
> 
> The first is the kind I used to replace the standard bracelet clasp on my U1000:
> View attachment 16093825
> 
> 
> The second is the newer adjustable style:
> 
> View attachment 16093828
> 
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that only the older style clasp (clasp #1) will fit the bracelet? I kinda like the newer one because it's smaller but&#8230;..
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes, I think the older clasp is the only one that anchors with spring bars at both points. Might want to double check that for yourself, but from what I can tell of the pictures this is the case.

A 20mm clasp would work better, though. The bracelet for a 22mm watch tapers down to 20mm at the clasp, leaving a gap if you use a 22mm clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Rodentman said:


> My struggle with my new U1T is that after removing 1 link the bracelet is a tad too loose even wit the clasp in the innermost hole. Opposite after removing 2 links. Wish there were a half link in the bracelet. Of course a more adjustable clasp would be so helpful. I truly love this watch though.
> View attachment 16001525


Yours is the same gripe as everyone else, including mine although I've more or less gotten used to a slightly loose SS OEM bracelet.


----------



## Rodentman

I agree, slightly loose.


----------



## GabeinAtx

jonobailey said:


> Recently purchase a U50 tegimented on bracelet. The watch itself is great, build quality feels good and the features offered for such a slim case is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> The bracelet itself appears to be great and I especially like the hex screwed links..... but for a brand like Sinn, who pride themselves on technological achievements and precision etc.... how can they produce such a pathetic clasp? The clasp itself is rattles and has a stamped tinny feeling and as for the divers extension it constantly comes undone - you go to put on the watch close the clasp, but wait the watch is still loose.... because the divers extension has come undone when I am putting on the watch.
> 
> I think a product is only as good as its weakest point and how Sinn (and Damasko for that matter) think their clasps are up to standard really confuses me.
> 
> I note that some of the deployment clasps for the rubber bracelets look very good. Are there any clasp upgrades that can purchased for the standard H link bracelet?


Agreed. I'll never buy another Sinn on a bracelet until they incorporate a mechanism like Christopher Ward does. It's baffling to me that watch manufacturers are not catching on


----------



## Palettj

jonobailey said:


> Recently purchase a U50 tegimented on bracelet. The watch itself is great, build quality feels good and the features offered for such a slim case is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> The bracelet itself appears to be great and I especially like the hex screwed links..... but for a brand like Sinn, who pride themselves on technological achievements and precision etc.... how can they produce such a pathetic clasp? The clasp itself is rattles and has a stamped tinny feeling and as for the divers extension it constantly comes undone - you go to put on the watch close the clasp, but wait the watch is still loose.... because the divers extension has come undone when I am putting on the watch.
> 
> I think a product is only as good as its weakest point and how Sinn (and Damasko for that matter) think their clasps are up to standard really confuses me.
> 
> I note that some of the deployment clasps for the rubber bracelets look very good. Are there any clasp upgrades that can purchased for the standard H link bracelet?


Have you seen the Damasko bracelet, it’s light years ahead of Sinn and many other manufacturers


----------



## Mauric

Palettj said:


> Have you seen the Damasko bracelet, it’s light years ahead of Sinn and many other manufacturers


What makes it better in your opinion? It does look good, but as to be light years ahead of Sinn...? I haven't handled, though. But still is lacking of microadjustment on the fly, so I don't see any real upgrade compared to the Sinn, at least in functionality. However, I clearly see it as better option compared to the fine link bracelet, but no to the H-link.

Sinn needs to implement the microadjustment on the fly or replace the diver's extension with an easy link.


----------



## Bobcat Sig

I didn't read the entirety of the thread, but it appears that I'm in the minority here. As an owner of two Sinns on bracelets; vintage 140 and U2, I find the clasps quite good. These are first and foremost, tool watches. And affordable watches at that. The clasp is very much in keeping with this level of watch.

In fact, just last night, I was admiring my new-to-me U2 and thought that despite a stamped clasp, it's quite precise and has held up well for an 11-year-old watch. My vintage 140 Space Chono is much the same; a nearly-forty year old watch and the clasp is still tight and detents firmly.

Now, that said, if we're lamenting the absence of an easy extension, say a 3mm or 5mm thing like on Rolex, or even a quick-adjust? Then yes, I'm with you there. Otherwise, if you're wanting a claps with more features, it might be best to step up to a more expensive class of watch.


----------



## Coldwater76

My 556i clasp is sturdy. My arm would have to be pulled from the socket to lose the watch. But the clasp rattles against the bracelet making a metallic sound too often.

Another odd thing is even though I have to wear the Sinn looser than my other watches, the clasp leaves a deep skin imprint and the entire watch causes more sweat. No doubt the German's engineered it that way. 

It remains a fine watch and I'm doubtful I'll ever see one on another persons wrist.


----------



## JorgeB

I also like the current clasp, it is light, not bulky and gets the job done. Yes they're stamped but i prefer it to the thick, milled clasps that are almost the same size as the watch case.


----------



## GreatScott

Milled clasps do not have to be thick.

Milled clasps with toolless on the fly adjustment don't have to be thick.

Be honest, Sinn and Breitling are an embarrassment. Yes, they won't break, but even with micro brands like Halios doing it for under $1k, it is past time for them to up their game.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

GreatScott said:


> Milled clasps do not have to be thick.
> 
> Milled clasps with toolless on the fly adjustment don't have to be thick.
> 
> Be honest, Sinn and Breitling are an embarrassment. Yes, they won't break, but even with micro brands like Halios doing it for under $1k, it is past time for them to up their game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


That clasp has toolless microadjustment?

Do you think that it can be used with the Sinn H-link bracelet?


----------



## GreatScott

Mauric said:


> That clasp has toolless microadjustment?
> 
> Do you think that it can be used with the Sinn H-link bracelet?


Yes it does, you push down on the logo, it is genius.

I do not think it will fit, it is 19mm at the clasp.


----------



## super_purple

So many manufacturers in this price range just can't seem to get clasps done right. It's so easy to borrow bright ideas from other brands with great clasps. It can't be an issue of pride in original design... Sinn has clearly borrowed many other design inspirations.


----------



## Geof3

Wow, talk about first world problems. The Sinn clasp is bombproof, and fully functional. I’ve used mine multiple times is less that reasonable circumstances and never had a failure. While I understand the micro adjust concept, it complicates the mechanism, this on watches designed specifically to work in extreme situations, simple and effective. I don’t see a problem?


----------



## Tekkamaki

When I was looking at a 556, my plan was to buy on a band, then order a Forstner Ladder Bracelet upgraded to thier excellent milled clasp for $200 total. The Forstners are reccomended by many owners of high end luxury vintage watches.








Forstner's Push-Button Milled Clasp


The source for classic vintage-inspired stainless steel watch bracelets, including the original astronaut bracelet, the Komfit/JB Champion-style expandable mesh band.




forstnerbands.com


----------



## Alex32503

I agree regarding Sinn's clasp, but I will say that my 856 UTC's clasp has never unintentionally come undone, neither has the dive extension. I had a Omega PO before and loved the clasp, my first "expensive" watch was a Tag and that clasp popped open if you looked at it wrong, very annoying.

I also agree with some of the comments wishing Sinn would add more adjustment or a half link. My wrist is one where my bracelet is either too tight or too loose, this is amplified during the summer.

I'm currently looking at the EZM 9, purchasing the ti braclet. For a watch that is quite a bit more expensive than the 856 UTC, you think they would have a better clasp (ie: The ones with the locking buttons on the sides).


----------



## CFK-OB

I sometimes think that the people complaining about the Sinn clasps just don't understand who Sinn are as a company. The current clasps are bombproof and tried and tested over decades. That's it. That's why Sinn continues to use them. They are tool watches and these clasps serve that better than more complex clasps. They last and work for years and years without risk of breaking.


----------



## PSo71

CFK-OB said:


> I sometimes think that the people complaining about the Sinn clasps just don't understand who Sinn are as a company. The current clasps are bombproof and tried and tested over decades. That's it. That's why Sinn continues to use them. They are tool watches and these clasps serve that better than more complex clasps. They last and work for years and years without risk of breaking.


+1. I've got 3 Sinns. I have ZERO complaints about the clasp. As you've mentioned, they never fail, and they're also fairly compact, with a thin profile. Sure, one potential area for improvement would be an on-the-fly micro-adjustment, but I've never found the need for such a feature. I size my bracelet and it stays that way.

What truly perplexes me are people who say that the clasp is a "deal-breaker". To forego all Sinns because of a bracelet clasp design is just strange, but to each their own I suppose.


----------



## ViktorStryder

The feeble clasp on my 856 drives me crazy. The divers extension consistently deploys whenever putting my watch on. Like others have said, it belies the general robustness of the rest of the watch. I’ve switched mine to a Hirsch anthracite vintage strap and regret having paid extra for the bracelet - should have gone for the canvas strap instead.

The watch itself is marvelous. No regrets at all on that one.


----------



## Alex SBD

Let’s be honest, mechanical watches aren’t the best watches to serve as tools, quartz/digital are. Mechanical watches don’t serve as the ideal tool, they’re a romaticized version. And in that role, one that’s expensive should be of high quality with useful features. That’s a milled, adjustable clasp. This isn’t about weather or not Sinn’s stamped clasps work; it’s about weather or not they compliment the rest of the product. They do not.


----------



## paflyfisher

The clasp on my Sinn 105 is the weak point, but only the outermost stamped part. The quality of the rest of the clasp, which is machined and very thick, is excellent. The finish is as good as that of the case and bracelet, even the internal parts. It also feels very secure. Do I wish for a few more micro adjust points and a machined outermost part of the clasp? Yes, but I also sold Rolex back when they had stamped clasps that were nowhere near as nice as that of the Sinn.


----------



## zetaplus93

PSo71 said:


> +1. I've got 3 Sinns. I have ZERO complaints about the clasp. As you've mentioned, they never fail, and they're also fairly compact, with a thin profile. Sure, one potential area for improvement would be an on-the-fly micro-adjustment, but I've never found the need for such a feature. I size my bracelet and it stays that way.
> 
> What truly perplexes me are people who say that the clasp is a "deal-breaker". To forego all Sinns because of a bracelet clasp design is just strange, but to each their own I suppose.


I’ve had various Sinn’s over the years. Agreed that Sinn clasps are solid but frankly not on par with the rest of the watch. Strange given the tech focus of Sinn. 

This thread strikes me to be the same as the talk on Rolex clasps in the 2000’s. Fantastic watches but clasps were a letdown compared to state of the art at the time. This was eventually rectified with the modern generation clasps, and there was no going back. Fans were left wondering what took them so long. 

Sinn really should upgrade their clasp game. It’s starting to become embarrassing for them.


----------



## Mauric

Alex SBD said:


> Let’s be honest, mechanical watches aren’t the best watches to serve as tools, quartz/digital are. Mechanical watches don’t serve as the ideal tool, they’re a romaticized version. And in that role, one that’s expensive should be of high quality with useful features. That’s a milled, adjustable clasp. This isn’t about weather or not Sinn’s stamped clasps work; it’s about weather or not they compliment the rest of the product. They do not.


I agree with your thoughts about the clasp. However, IMO just considering a watch as a reliable tool, I would take a mechanical watch any day of the week over any quarts/digital.


----------



## Alex SBD

Mauric said:


> I agree with your thoughts about the clasp. However, IMO just considering a watch as a reliable tool, I would take a mechanical watch any day of the week over any quarts/digital.


Why? What makes a mechanical more reliable? Many quartz have eol (end of life indicator) so battery going dead unexpectedly is not an issue.


----------



## Mauric

Alex SBD said:


> Why? What makes a mechanical more reliable? Many quartz have eol (end of life indicator) so battery going dead unexpectedly is not an issue.


I just tend to trust more in certain technology. I didn't know about the end of life indicator, seems very useful.


----------



## RSM13

Mauric said:


> I just tend to trust more in certain technology. I didn't know about the end of life indicator, seems very useful.


IMO a quartz watch has no "soul". As imperfect as a mechanical watch is, the beauty is in the moving parts that requires the owners manual connection to make it run. Doubt anyone feels the same connection to an Apple Watch as they do a fine mechanical one.


----------



## Citizen V

paflyfisher said:


> The clasp on my Sinn 105 is the weak point, but only the outermost stamped part. The quality of the rest of the clasp, which is machined and very thick, is excellent. The finish is as good as that of the case and bracelet, even the internal parts. It also feels very secure. Do I wish for a few more micro adjust points and a machined outermost part of the clasp? Yes, but I also sold Rolex back when they had stamped clasps that were nowhere near as nice as that of the Sinn.


The dive extension is the weakest part of my U50. It rattles against the clasp because it doesn't fit securely; that's probably the same issue OP had as well.


----------



## nepatriot

Have you considered making any adjustments? 

One of my 856 arrived with a diving extension that would not stay closed. I reached out to Watchbuys; they offered 3 options: 1). replace, but would take some time to get a clasp from Sinn; 2). send it to their US repair shop at no cost to me, or 3). help me make some adjustments, because they were familiar with this problem, and usually it was a simple fix. All I needed was needle nose pliers and a micro fiber cloth. If I was not satisfied they would proceed with the other options. 

I got on the phone with them, did some live views of the clasp so they could examine in. He spotted the reason, then the guided me how to use a small polishing cloth to protect the clasp, the part to bend, how to line up the needle nose, and just how much pressure and amount to bend. Small moves! A few seconds, and problem solved, clasp perfect... a few years later, perfect. Problem was one of the sides of the pressed clasp was slightly not bent in enough. With the dive extension firmly locked, the clasp does not rattle either.

Of course any metaL bracelet can have some rattles in the links. But mine - my 3rd 856 with bracelet BTW (chronic flipper), this one is the best so far.


----------



## ofted42

Finally got my U212 brq let today and I'll chime in on this too. The bracelet is great but the clasp is definitely a letdown. Granted my other day wear is a Pelagos, so pretty much rhe gold standard for adjustable clasps along with what I hear about Rolex. But even my $500 microbrand watches have clasps that feel much better made than this thing. I don't think it'll break, that's about the only good thing I can say. 

With that in mind, I discovered I had an extra strapcode divers clasp in my drawer. Popped the Sinn clasp off and found some springbars that fit through the screw holes on the bracelet. The finish doesn't match, but it's a small price to pay to have a bracelet that can be adjusted and doesn't feel like a rattly piece of tin. 











tl;dr: swapped out the clasp on my U212 with a $50 strapcode clasp and it was a huge improvement.


----------



## hl213

I've the u50, ezm3, and now 105. Perhaps they should have a better clasp, but I find that it does the job just great, and I've no issues with the quality, seems more than sufficient. Is my speedmasters clasp better quality, sure, but I'd be more than happy if the speedmaster had the sinn clasp on it.


----------



## Phill_UK

My clasp seems ok


----------



## Alex SBD

Phill_UK said:


> My clasp seems ok


Did you drill holes tioget that clasp to work? I had a guy who would do it, but he’s MIA and it’s been very tough to find a skilled person willing to give it another try. How did you do it?


----------



## Phill_UK

Alex SBD said:


> Did you drill holes tioget that clasp to work? I had a guy who would do it, but he’s MIA and it’s been very tough to find a skilled person willing to give it another try. How did you do it?


No, I didn’t use a spring bar in that side. Instead, I opened up the holes in the last link and used the solid bar that came with the clasp.

I profiled the lip of the hinged flap so that the ends sit between the links, holding everything securely when it’s snapped shut. This way I do actually have “on the fly tool-less adjustment”, albeit a links width at a time.
Luckily for me it fits perfectly.


----------



## Alex SBD

Phill_UK said:


> No, I didn’t use a spring bar in that side. Instead, I opened up the holes in the last link and used the solid bar that came with the clasp.
> 
> I profiled the lip of the hinged flap so that the ends sit between the links, holding everything securely when it’s snapped shut. This way I do actually have “on the fly tool-less adjustment”, albeit a links width at a time.
> Luckily for me it fits perfectly.


Great solution! I’m going to try this. Used a dremel type of tool?


----------



## Mauric

Phill_UK said:


> No, I didn’t use a spring bar in that side. Instead, I opened up the holes in the last link and used the solid bar that came with the clasp.
> 
> I profiled the lip of the hinged flap so that the ends sit between the links, holding everything securely when it’s snapped shut. This way I do actually have “on the fly tool-less adjustment”, albeit a links width at a time.
> Luckily for me it fits perfectly.


Maybe if you have one extra link you could modify it to match your modified flap in two or three points. One contact point would convert immediately in a half link and two contact points would be a fine micro-adjustment. Three might be super difficult.


----------



## Phill_UK

Alex SBD said:


> Great solution! I’m going to try this. Used a dremel type of tool?


Thanks. Yes, I used a dremel (and several drill bits!).
Those links are tough!


----------



## Phill_UK

Mauric said:


> Maybe if you have one extra link you could modify it to match your modified flap in two or three points. One contact point would convert immediately in a half link and two contact points would be a fine micro-adjustment. Three might be super difficult.


That’s the next stage of this project. I can fit another link in the clasp, but I don’t really need that much adjustment. My plan is to just put a couple of slots in the middle of that existing link, which will give me half a link of additional adjustment. That should be enough for me.


----------



## 5959HH

Bobcat Sig said:


> I didn't read the entirety of the thread, but it appears that I'm in the minority here. As an owner of two Sinns on bracelets; vintage 140 and U2, I find the clasps quite good. These are first and foremost, tool watches. And affordable watches at that. The clasp is very much in keeping with this level of watch.
> 
> In fact, just last night, I was admiring my new-to-me U2 and thought that despite a stamped clasp, it's quite precise and has held up well for an 11-year-old watch. My vintage 140 Space Chono is much the same; a nearly-forty year old watch and the clasp is still tight and detents firmly.
> 
> Now, that said, if we're lamenting the absence of an easy extension, say a 3mm or 5mm thing like on Rolex, or even a quick-adjust? Then yes, I'm with you there. Otherwise, if you're wanting a claps with more features, it might be best to step up to a more expensive class of watch.


Thus far my only experience with a Sinn SS bracelet is my 836 as I ordered my 856 and 556 on straps. 
























For whatever reason I was able to get a decent fit with my Sinn SS bracelet but concur perhaps it would have been better with greater fine adjustment within the clasp but otherwise a very nicely designed bracelet including the hex screws used for sizing.


----------



## Alex SBD

I choose to believe that Sinn has their own Manhattan Project of sorts to develop the ultimate milled, adjustable clasp that will put all others to shame. It’s the only plausible explanation.


----------



## somerandodude

Functionally the clasp is fine. In my mind that's not the biggest issue. On both my new 103 and old 157 the clasp is tight and has no rattle. On the other hand, I find the bracelet slightly too thick and heavy for the 103. It almost overpowers it. The watch is fairly light on a strap but heavy on the bracelet. A little thinner, more taper and a smaller lower profile clasp would be improvements in balance, visually and in feel. The clasp could function the same though.


----------



## Melissakis

I always buy a watch with its bracelet, when I have the option. But €300 for the 856 S UTC bracelet without micro adjustment and release push buttons is just unacceptable for me.


----------



## watchhunter72

Melissakis said:


> I always buy a watch with its bracelet, when I have the option. But €300 for the 856 S UTC bracelet without micro adjustment and release push buttons is just unacceptable for me.


Whereas I tend to agree that Sinn bracelets are pricey and not as good value for money as their watches, in some cases we need to remember there are features that add to the bill: e.g. on the bracelet for the 856 S it's both the Tegiment technology and the PVD application. Having said that, 300 euros is still a lot of money and as others have written, the clasp is the bracelet weak point.


----------



## Melissakis

watchhunter72 said:


> Whereas I tend to agree that Sinn bracelets are pricey and not as good value for money as their watches, in some cases we need to remember there are features that add to the bill: e.g. on the bracelet for the 856 S it's both the Tegiment technology and the PVD application. Having said that, 300 euros is still a lot of money and as others have written, the clasp is the bracelet weak point.


I see your point and I agree. The €300 as an amount is not my main problem. It's a lot of money for a bracelet, but I'd happily be willing to pay, if the bracelet had the micro adjustment and the push-buttons.


----------



## Alex SBD

A clasp without a micro adjust _does not _function as well as one that includes micro adjust. It’s a useful feature, maybe one of the most practical features found in all of high-end watches. It’s not a gimmick or a fad.


----------



## Bobcat Sig

5959HH said:


> Thus far my only experience with a Sinn SS bracelet is my 836 as I ordered my 856 and 556 on straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason I was able to get a decent fit with my Sinn SS bracelet but concur perhaps it would have been better with greater fine adjustment within the clasp but otherwise a very nicely designed bracelet including the hex screws used for sizing.


Agreed



Alex SBD said:


> A clasp without a micro adjust _does not _function as well as one that includes micro adjust. It’s a useful feature, maybe one of the most practical features found in all of high-end watches. It’s not a gimmick or a fad.


Agreed; it is a useful feature. However, those types of features are typically reserved for much more expensive watches. It would be nice if such a thing were included on a Sinn, but I suspect the price increase would put many off their watches.


----------



## Mauric

I think most of us are willing to pay more for a better clasp.


----------



## Alex SBD

Bobcat Sig said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed; it is a useful feature. However, those types of features are typically reserved for much more expensive watches. It would be nice if such a thing were included on a Sinn, but I suspect the price increase would put many off their watches.


A micro adjust is certainly within reach. New tudor, plenty of micro brands, even a seamaster is the same price as some sinns and that omega clasp is outstanding. The price might increase 200-300$ at most, a reasonable increase in a $2000-$5000 watch to make it more functional and more on par with its supposed peers.

besides that, just look at how many sinn customers are begging for this and modifying their own, myself included. Sinn should pay attention or they’ll end up like seiko; a bunch of aftermarket companies selling components to make your perfect frankenwatch. Of course sinn’s market is not as big, but why not listen to the enthusiasts? They’re the only customers sinn has.


----------



## Alex SBD

Mauric said:


> I think most of us are willing to pay more for a better clasp.


Especially on the higher end stuff, EZMs etc.


----------



## dpfaber

The "entry" model Rolex Oyster Perpetual omits the micro-adjust clasp found on their upmarket models.


----------



## PSo71

Alex SBD said:


> A micro adjust is certainly within reach. New tudor, plenty of micro brands, even a seamaster is the same price as some sinns and that omega clasp is outstanding. The price might increase 200-300$ at most, a reasonable increase in a $2000-$5000 watch to make it more functional and more on par with its supposed peers.
> 
> besides that, just look at how many sinn customers are begging for this and modifying their own, myself included. Sinn should pay attention or they’ll end up like seiko; a bunch of aftermarket companies selling components to make your perfect frankenwatch. Of course sinn’s market is not as big, but why not listen to the enthusiasts? They’re the only customers sinn has.


I actually think a lot of Sinn owners, myself included are perfectly happy with the Sinn clasps. I've got 4 Sinns currently (I've owned 4-5 more at various points) and I don't have a single complaint about any of the clasps. They're comfortable, functional, thin, unobtrusive and they've never come undone. Perhaps my wrists don't expand/contract like others, but I would actually be upset if they changed their clasp design and raised prices.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

I love my H link bracelets. I like the clasp. BUT- I would LOVE the clasp with a micro adjust. I live in an area with all seasons and super high humidity in the summer. An adjustable clasp is a game changer. I have one on a seamaster and it’s amazing. I also have one on a 10+ year 015 tuna that works as it’s intended. I’m sure Sinn knows of all the request, I’m just hoping they are designing it as we speak.


----------



## watchhunter72

Geheim_Sinn said:


> I love my H link bracelets. I like the clasp. BUT- I would LOVE the clasp with a micro adjust. I live in an area with all seasons and super high humidity in the summer. An adjustable clasp is a game changer. I have one on a seamaster and it’s amazing. I also have one on a 10+ year 015 tuna that works as it’s intended. I’m sure Sinn knows of all the request, I’m just hoping they are designing it as we speak.


 I agree - living in a similar environment, either the bracelets have some type of micro-adjustments or they are very tough to wear all the year round. Those that fall in the "golden middle" can be worn - they'll be a little snug in winter but hey, who cares. But those that feel "just right" in the cooler months are impossible to wear in the summer. Currently wearing a 756 and it's on a NATO in fact - and even on the NATO, it's on a larger size than in wintertime...
So I think you've nailed it: we can live with the current clasp and appreciate it, but _with_ the micro-adjustment.


----------



## Alex SBD

No one _needs _micro adjust, just like no one needs a mechanical watch, or any watch for that matter. Sinn’s clasps are like getting a BMW with manual windows; sure it works fine, but it could be better, and it’s inconsistent with the rest of the package.


----------



## helidoc

PSo71 said:


> I actually think a lot of Sinn owners, myself included are perfectly happy with the Sinn clasps. I've got 4 Sinns currently (I've owned 4-5 more at various points) and I don't have a single complaint about any of the clasps. They're comfortable, functional, thin, unobtrusive and they've never come undone. Perhaps my wrists don't expand/contract like others, but I would actually be upset if they changed their clasp design and raised prices.


+1

The clasps are they are absolutely fine. I have a 144 on bracelet, and a U1T that was on the bracelet before I switched to the Sinn rubber and large clasp. I used to have a (Sinn designed) B&R Demineur on H link, that was fine too. Focusing on a clasp is a a rather not seeing the wood for the trees perspective. They aren’t much different to my 5 digit Rolex clasps, and they are fine too.

I appreciate Sinn for what they do so well, which is strong design, and interesting material technology. 

Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex SBD

dpfaber said:


> The "entry" model Rolex Oyster Perpetual omits the micro-adjust clasp found on their upmarket models.


I’m not sure that’s because of price. It may because the OP is less of a tool than the Sub etc. The yachtmaster has a higher msrp than a Sub but no real micro adjust (just that single link). A micro adjust is a “tooly” kind of thing and belongs on a Sinn in my opinion.


----------

